# Ever send eggs to Puerto Rico??



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I have to wonder if anyone here has ever sent eggs to Puerto Rico I just had a lady ask me to send her 2 dozen eggs next month. Should I pack them with extra stuff around them and maybe put a refrigerator pack in there with them??? To keep them cool until they get there??? 

Gosh I can't imagine a whole new flock of Legacy growing up in Puerto Rico. Oh well it may be awesome to find out that some of them hatch out and that people will be raising them there.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> I have to wonder if anyone here has ever sent eggs to Puerto Rico I just had a lady ask me to send her 2 dozen eggs next month. Should I pack them with extra stuff around them and maybe put a refrigerator pack in there with them??? To keep them cool until they get there???
> 
> Gosh I can't imagine a whole new flock of Legacy growing up in Puerto Rico. Oh well it may be awesome to find out that some of them hatch out and that people will be raising them there.


i gave some buff orpington eggs to a guy in California who was going to board a plane to the Philippines 
some did hatch in fact even after going 8,000 miles


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> i gave some buff orpington eggs to a guy in California who was going to board a plane to the Philippines
> some did hatch in fact even after going 8,000 miles


Really, really long trips. I sure hope that some hatch if they go that far.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I know if the temp gets to refrigeration the hatch-ability will go down. However, this only means that the likelihood of a 100% hatch is decreased and some may still hatch. Chickens are one of the few birds that you can have a 8 month old egg and an egg laid that day and have a near equal chance of hatching depending on conditions

If in a standard cargo bay, it will get cold and once it hits 40 degrees Fahrenheit the hatch-ability decrease. If you could get them in a air controlled cargo bay to keep them at room temp it would be better.

Good luck. Hope this helps


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

hellofromtexas said:


> I know if the temp gets to refrigeration the hatch-ability will go down. However, this only means that the likelihood of a 100% hatch is decreased and some may still hatch. Chickens are one of the few birds that you can have a 8 month old egg and an egg laid that day and have a near equal chance of hatching depending on conditions
> 
> If in a standard cargo bay, it will get cold and once it hits 40 degrees Fahrenheit the hatch-ability decrease. If you could get them in a air controlled cargo bay to keep them at room temp it would be better.
> 
> Good luck. Hope this helps


Oh goodness sounds like it might be better to put something in there to keep them warm rather then cold. However if you keep them warm then they get cold that also isn't good. Maybe if I cover each one with enough bubble wrap it will keep them from getting to cold????


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

There is a down side to over heating and the temp in puerto rico too. Eggs can be delicate in more ways then 1. 

Just try not to freeze them or fry them


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Sounds like fun, trying to keep the eggs perfect.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

hildar said:


> Sounds like fun, trying to keep the eggs perfect.


It's a very delicate balance. But like I said, the wrong temp will just make it less viable, not completely gone.

The best situation would be a temp controlled cargo bay but the best situation can be very expensive. It's like saying the best situation for a flock of 10 hens is a central air cooling and heated shed that keeps the ideal temp for hens. Everything would be metal for easy sanitizing

They'd have covered over-sized run that they are allowed in during bad weather but a huge outdoor space that was predator proofed and they were allowed in on good days.

I guarantee you, few people have this exact setup. Most may have a part of the setup. But no one has the ideal setup for chickens


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

True the expense would be a killer making sure that temps were perfect for each trip. Who knows maybe they will get there and the lady will get some at least to hatch out. I sure do hope so. Figuring I always send extras out any ways, maybe she will still get 12 to hatch out of 30+ eggs?


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

good luck with your endeavor.

I've given you the facts about both temperature ranges and the truth about ideal conditions. I hope this has helped with your shipment.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

well it will be something that I wasn't planning on doing but I may have to start knitting some little egg sweaters. maybe that would insulate them from cold and heat????


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

FYI, when you ship eggs to Puerto Rico you have to include a copy of your NPIP certificate or else they won't make it out of customs.

See this: http://nvap.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/animals/animal_import/downloads/pr.html

If you try to get around it by not revealing what's in the box and get caught you could get in trouble.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

ladycat said:


> FYI, when you ship eggs to Puerto Rico you have to include a copy of your NPIP certificate or else they won't make it out of customs.
> 
> See this: http://nvap.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/animals/animal_import/downloads/pr.html
> 
> If you try to get around it by not revealing what's in the box and get caught you could get in trouble.


Good thing you told me that. I told her I didn't think we could ship them there. But she was sure we could.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Well my package went to Puerto Rico fine. In fact the post office has it down as a state. The man called me a few minutes ago and eggs arrived in 100% perfect condition. I am happy knowing that.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow! You must have done a great job on packing. Way to go!! :thumbup:


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Wow! You must have done a great job on packing. Way to go!! :thumbup:


I believe its the shavings in all the extra space. He checked them and no detached air cell so I lucked out 2 times this week with the same observation coming from Minn on the resend. Makes me happy as can be.

Oh and I found something better then newspaper to use with eggs. I am recycling my old phone books by tearing the pages out, and wrapping the eggs in that before using bubble wrap. A great way to recycle them, and each page is the perfect size for 1 egg.

100% success rate with shipping so far:

Bubble wrap on bottom and sides of box. 
1/2 inch of shavings
phone book page around egg
wrap egg in bubble wrap
put egg inside of plastic sandwich bag
place in box, and sprinkle with shavings until all is covered and all spaces are filled
Place bubble wrap on top and seal box.

I am happy because I always send extra eggs for folks and now, they will have plenty of extras.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

hildar said:


> Well my package went to Puerto Rico fine. In fact the post office has it down as a state. The man called me a few minutes ago and eggs arrived in 100% perfect condition. I am happy knowing that.


I'm glad to hear the good news


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That is awesome!


Jim


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I am so happy that I at least gave it a try. I told the guy that most likely they wouldn't take it all the way there, but they did. And his address is correct the USPS website told me no such box number for that street address, But Paypal said it was verified so I did my shipping label through Paypal, rather then USPS site. And he got it.

Oh and the fellow in Puerto Rico is flying to Brazil this year to get some laughing chickens. They are very expensive as well Around $2000 each. I couldn't believe the prices. And they have another breed down there it's called ("something Spanish") Gigantica That first name I cant even pronounce never the less type it  But them birds he said run about $3000 each. I have seen the laughing roosters on you tube, and they just crack me up.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I have seen the laughing rooster videos. That is funny stuff. Can you imagine that laughing crow at 4:30 AM?
Laughing Rooster:


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> I have seen the laughing rooster videos. That is funny stuff. Can you imagine that laughing crow at 4:30 AM?
> Laughing Rooster:


That would be funny to have around here. My neighbors that walk by would most likely get paranoid though and think the roosters were laughing at them.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Am sending another dozen to PR. They were so happy with what they got they want 1 more dozen. It's great to hear that people want more and more.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Can you show picks of what you sent please


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> Can you show picks of what you sent please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


A lady in Tenn hatched out a few here are some of the pics. However hers were Legacy crossed with RIR, GLW, Delaware, and NN, The white ones in the photos were from other eggs she had.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> Can you show picks of what you sent please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


This is dad


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

That's huge!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> That's huge!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Yes he is huge. I had a man here last week that stood out here measuring him. He said he saw pictures online of him and didn't believe it so when he came by to get the eggs, he brought a measuring tape. He is as tall as his tail is long. Each one was measured and they both are at 3 1/2 feet. It's awesome when I see peoples faces when they finally get here and see him in person.

However many folks think he will be mean where he is that big, and then find out how sweet he is. He is trying right now to get the hens to go into my cats bed and lay eggs. It's funny watching him try and get them to go into a cage that is way to small for him. The cat however isn't liking it but is trying to ignore him.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> Yes he is huge. I had a man here last week that stood out here measuring him. He said he saw pictures online of him and didn't believe it so when he came by to get the eggs, he brought a measuring tape. He is as tall as his tail is long. Each one was measured and they both are at 3 1/2 feet. It's awesome when I see peoples faces when they finally get here and see him in person.
> 
> However many folks think he will be mean where he is that big, and then find out how sweet he is. He is trying right now to get the hens to go into my cats bed and lay eggs. It's funny watching him try and get them to go into a cage that is way to small for him. The cat however isn't liking it but is trying to ignore him.


what breed is this boy?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> what breed is this boy?


These are the Legacy, they are the ones that have been in our family now for almost 200 years, passed down through the generations. They came over here in the early 1800's from Scotland.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

hildar said:


> These are the Legacy, they are the ones that have been in our family now for almost 200 years, passed down through the generations. They came over here in the early 1800's from Scotland.


I have done searches trying to find info on them since I saw yours. Do you have any links for articles or sites?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

We had a site up last year, and when I got so sick and had my heart attack we took it down. Me having so much stress daily with keeping spammers out of the forums, and riff raff was getting to me. I may get another one up late this year for the breeders to hang out at, and chat away. We had 20 breeders in there last year. Most of the breeders were from Maine, and 1 in NH.


----------

